# unterschied gps und kartenplotter



## dorschkiller666 (28. Januar 2006)

hallo boardies! 
habe mal ne ganz blöde frage. was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen einem GPS und einem KARTENPLOTTER ????
oder ist die frage gar nicht so blöd??


----------



## Torsk (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: unterschied gps und kartenplotter*

Moin dorschkiller!
Grob erklärt,der Plotter stellt deine Position,die er selbstverständlich auch mittels GPS ermittelt sofort auf einem Kartenbild dar, ein Gps-Handgerät der älteren Generation zeigt lediglich deine Position oder führt dich mittels Kursanweisung zu einem vorher definierten Punkt.


----------



## dorschkiller666 (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: unterschied gps und kartenplotter*

hallo torsk!
ich habe das sportrac color von magellan. da wird doch auf dem display auch immer meine ständige position angezeigt. oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?
gruß dorschkiller


----------



## THD (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: unterschied gps und kartenplotter*

@dorschkiller, wenn unter der Positionsanzeige des magellan ne genaue Karte
(See-,Land- oder Straßenkarte)mit hoher Auflösung liegt (die musst du extra laden oder einschieben), hast du nen Plotter, ich hab das Mag SporTrak MAp, da ist zwar ne sog. Basemap drin, da ist zwar grob ne Küstenlinie und Autobahnen eingezeichnet, aber z. Bsp. keine Tiefenlinien oder Seezeichen, ich verstehe mein Gerät als GPS Gerät.
Hab auch ein Seacharter 320 DF mit Navionics Gold Karte (Bereich ca. 150 x 100 km Darstellung), dort kann ich  mich z. Bsp. an einzelne gr. Felsen unterwasser heranzoomen = Kartenplotter.


----------



## dorschkiller666 (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: unterschied gps und kartenplotter*

hallo thd!
zusätzlich zu meinem sportrac habe ich die blue-nav software. also habe ich einen plotter! oder??


----------



## Torsk (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: unterschied gps und kartenplotter*

Gückwunsch, ja,man könnte es so nennen, deine Position wird ja auffem genauen Kartenbild dargestellt.


----------



## THD (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: unterschied gps und kartenplotter*

Seh ich auch so.


----------

